# networkstream vb.net



## shuggans (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to create a simple socket server program that uses a networkstream to stream a video file to web based flash player clients.  Can anyone point me in the right direction to do this?  Or should I be looking more into directshow?  Any feedback is much appreciated


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2011)

TcpListener on the server and TcpClient in the player.

Some links are on this page: http://www.devmaster.net/forums/showpost.php?p=45182&postcount=6


----------



## shuggans (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there a way to make this serve to ANY flash player?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2011)

No, Flash is embeded in the web page.  The player itself takes care of everything client side.

Ehm, Flash isn't some program people install on their computer, it is something given to users that visit the page by the same server that is hosting the page.

In short, most video players simply link to a video file on a webserver and that's it.  The player makes requests to the server and the server hands them out.


----------



## shuggans (Oct 2, 2011)

I understand that,
what I don't understand is, how can I networkstream a flash video file to a flash player in a web page instead of network streaming ascii text liek all the examples i have found.

Also,
From my understanding, it is bad practice and unpractical to use TCP with streaming video?  Is there some form of a UDPListener class?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2011)

Videos are sent via application/octet-stream MIME type.

TCP is what you have to use.  TCP ensures the packets are received in order and in its entirety which is important for video streaming.


----------

